# bacon calculator



## alblancher (Jul 8, 2011)

https://statich.smokingmeatforums.com/9/94/94a7d7a4_baconcalc2.xls


----------



## alblancher (Jul 8, 2011)

I didn't think the test area would post as a new post.  This is a basic cure calculator for dry cured bacon based on USDA handbook.  I hope to build the calculators for brine cures and inject/massaged cures but I wanted to see if the format would post on the board first.  This form has been around a while.

Al


----------



## biaviian (Jul 8, 2011)

Thanks for posting.  I will make it easier next time I make bacon as I wanted to try cure #1.  A brine one would be amazing.


----------



## nwdave (Jul 9, 2011)

Can this be used with BBB and CB or is it just for Belly?


----------



## chefrob (Jul 9, 2011)

NWDave said:


> Can this be used with BBB and CB or is it just for Belly?


for BBB that salt # is pretty high..............never done belly but i've seen a few lbs of bucky.


----------



## alblancher (Jul 9, 2011)

Guys, this was intended as a test with the eventual goal of building a Wiki about how to determine the amount of cure required for specific applications.  The only thing kind of set in stone, if done correctly, is the amount of cure.  Salt, Sugar and Spices can be added as desired.  I have recipes for both 3% and 4% salt.  I have to check to see which salt percentage I used in the calculator.  I don't want the Wiki too complicated so I though I would start with basic technique and cure calculators.  I want to describe the math used by USDA so that if a reader spends just a little time reading they understand where the numbers come from.  Still trying to decide on a final design but your comments will be most helpful and included in the final wiki. 

Thanks to Brian for pointing out that Excel recommends using templates while the forum requires standard worksheets.  You would think I would catch that but I had to rely on the Tech Guy to figure it out for me.

Al


----------



## nwdave (Jul 9, 2011)

Ah, OK, a work in progress.  Good luck.


----------



## alaskanbear (Jul 9, 2011)

Al,

Dont know if this will help or not, but Bearcarver gave me great directions for the amounts of cure/salt/etc that were helpful--maybe you two could match wits and come up with a great set of numbers for all us dumbies trying to make good like you guys do.  Just a thought..

Rich


----------



## alblancher (Jul 9, 2011)

Rich,

What kind of cure does BearCarver use in his procedure?

I did some calculations from USDA guidelines to cure bacon with a standard brine.  USDA recommends mixing a cure that will provide 120ppm Sodium Nitrite to the bacon with a 10% increase in the weight of the green bacon. Using this technique the bacon is cured when it has increased in weight by 10%.   I don't do brine when I do bacon so I am not sure if bacon will absorb that much water but it is the recommendation.

Cure mixture for a final 3% salt content of bacon.       1172 grams of salt +  80 grams Cure 1 + 2528 grams of water.  Using this brine when the bacon increase it's green weight by 10% there will be 120ppm Sodium Nitrite and 3% salt in the bacon.   The amount of salt added can be reduced for a lower salt bacon.  If you reduce the amount of salt you need to increase the amount of water to where the total weight of salt, cure and water is  3780 grams This recipe accounts for the salt in Cure 1

Example:  If you begin with 1 kg of no-rind bacon you soak the bacon in the above cure until it's weight when removed from the brine is 1100 grams. If you have a rind on the bacon reduce the final weight by 10% or 1kg green bacon with rind soak until it reaches 1090 grams.

It will take time for the bacon to absorb this brine so cure accelerators are not needed during brining.

If you inject the brine or do a mechanical tumbling or massaging the bacon absorbs the brine much faster and cure accelerators are required.

Please comment if you see any problems with these calculations

Al


----------



## alaskanbear (Jul 9, 2011)

Al,

WOW, I am definately going to write this down, as you seem to have this down to the exact science.  I, being so new, am relying on you gentleman with knowledge to keep me from poisioning myself and those who dare to eat my finished goods.  All the reading of different cure rates by different folks, have dwindled down to dam near the same give or take a gram. And with you using the USDA standards, with all your calculations, I'll be damned if I could, would or should find fault.  Thanks so much from all of us newbies that need guidence.

Rich


----------



## alblancher (Jul 9, 2011)

Rich,

Don't write nothing down yet,  Lets wait for peer review to make sure I am not making some stupid mistakes.  This is still a post in the test section so until I get some of the other members to comment I'm not comfortable with them.  Thanks for the kind words though.   Maybe eventually the wiki will allow people to understand why the numbers are what they are.

Al


----------



## alblancher (Jul 10, 2011)

The third option for curing bacon is to inject the cure directly into the belly.  This method is preferred by food processors because bacon can be produced in a relatively short time.  The cure is the same as the solution used for the soak method described above with the addition of a cure accelerator. 

The most common cure accelerators and recommended concentrations in cured product

Sodium Ascorbate   550ppm

Sodium Erythrobate. 550ppm

Erythorbic Acid    469ppm

Ascorbic Acid   469ppm

 This cure mix is designed for the two most common   Sodium Ascorbate or Sodium Erythrobate

1247 g salt + 80 g Cure 1 + 23.6 g accelerator   combine the ingredients with enough water to make 3780 grams of solution

Inject the pork belly to achieve a 10% weight gain.   There are no guidelines provided for the amount of time the bacon should rest with the cure.

In addition to cure accelerators manufacturers inject other chemicals to improve water retention, reduce shrinkage and improve color


----------



## alblancher (Jul 22, 2011)

I was asked to update this calculator
https://statich.smokingmeatforums.com/f/f7/f72411c5_Drycuredbaconcalculatorfinal.xls


----------



## eman (Jul 22, 2011)

Very Nice . Great thing to have for those wanting to start curing bellies


----------



## alelover (Jul 22, 2011)

I think I recall Bear using TQ in his bacon.


----------



## alblancher (Jul 22, 2011)

Alelover,

I am about ready to quit the forum because of that crap,  please don't start this again.

Al


----------



## fpnmf (Jul 22, 2011)

alblancher said:


> Rich,
> 
> What kind of cure does BearCarver use in his procedure?
> 
> ...





alelover said:


> I think I recall Bear using TQ in his bacon.





alblancher said:


> Alelover,
> 
> I am about ready to quit the forum because of that crap,  please don't start this again.
> 
> Al


Well gee Al..ya asked for what he used and he answered...kinda sensitive today aintcha???

    Have a great day

  Craig


----------



## alblancher (Jul 22, 2011)

Craig

I stand corrected,  Alelover was referring to an earlier post that I had forgotten about.  Both of you please accept my apologies.   I am offering a dry cured bacon procedure that complies with USDA guidelines.  Bear uses a brine with Tenderquick. 

We have had many discussions about that and yes I am a bit sensitive today. 

Again,  my apologies


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 22, 2011)

Bear has never used a Brine with TQ !

Hope I'm allowed to say that !

Bear


----------



## alblancher (Jul 22, 2011)

Again I stand corrected

Bear does not use a dry cure procedure with Cure 1.  You might want to ask him for a recipe for his procedure

My apologies


----------



## alblancher (Jul 22, 2011)

I hope you and others find it useful.  It is a simple Excel spreadsheet, the layout of which I copied from a calculator floating aroung this forum for some time.


----------



## alelover (Jul 22, 2011)

Don't worry about it Al. We all have our days. I remember the cure debacle of a couple weeks ago. Hadn't thought of that when I made the post. I was referring to dry curing with only TQ.


----------



## meateater (Jul 22, 2011)

alblancher said:


> Rich,
> 
> What kind of cure does BearCarver use in his procedure?
> 
> ...


From what I've read on here he takes the package and looks on the back and reads the directions, imagine that.


----------



## meateater (Jul 22, 2011)

alblancher said:


> Rich,
> 
> Don't write nothing down yet,  Lets wait for peer review to make sure I am not making some stupid mistakes.  This is still a post in the test section so until I get some of the other members to comment I'm not comfortable with them.  Thanks for the kind words though.   Maybe eventually the wiki will allow people to understand why the numbers are what they are.
> 
> Al


Al, why make it complicated? The MFG'S put the directions on the back of the bag ! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   K.I.S.S.


----------



## solaryellow (Jul 22, 2011)

meateater said:


> Al, why make it complicated? The MFG'S put the directions on the back of the bag !
> 
> 
> 
> ...







meateater said:


> From what I've read on here he takes the package and looks on the back and reads the directions, imagine that.




I would hope since that is common sense to you that you would have read the USDA guidelines for the use of nitrate in bacon. Based on your previous responses I am sure it is still beer:30 for you and you will continue with your typical responses. Al made it perfectly clear that he would not consider TQ for this thread and justifiably so. Do some reading for context next time so your response can be on-topic.


----------



## gotarace (Jul 22, 2011)

Thanks for sharing this Al...cool spreadsheet and it's easy to use!!!


----------



## meateater (Jul 22, 2011)

solaryellow said:


> I would hope since that is common sense to you that you would have read the USDA guidelines for the use of nitrate in bacon. Based on your previous responses I am sure it is still beer:30 for you and you will continue with your typical responses. Al made it perfectly clear that he would not consider TQ for this thread and justifiably so. Do some reading for context next time so your response can be on-topic.


Hey Solar, what is beer 30? Read the bag and proceed, what's the hard part? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  I've made my share of bacon with that procedure.


----------



## solaryellow (Jul 22, 2011)

meateater said:


> Hey Solar, what is beer 30? Read the bag and proceed, what's the hard part?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Nevermind. It is well past you at this point.


----------



## meateater (Jul 22, 2011)

solaryellow said:


> Nevermind. It is well past you at this point.









  Get some sleep.


----------



## solaryellow (Jul 22, 2011)

meateater said:


> Get some sleep.




Ironic.


----------



## meateater (Jul 22, 2011)

solaryellow said:


> Ironic.


Do you even know what you replied to? Maybe you should go back to post #1 and start over. I have this post save for future reference.


----------



## solaryellow (Jul 23, 2011)

meateater said:


> Do you even know what you replied to? Maybe you should go back to post #1 and start over. I have this post save for future reference.




I sure do. I understand content and context. Future reference? Do you have an axe to grind that you don't want to just come out and admit?


----------



## meateater (Jul 23, 2011)

solaryellow said:


> I sure do. I understand content and context. Future reference? Do you have an axe to grind that you don't want to just come out and admit?


Why are you coming out and attacking me on someones elses post? This is a forum for meat. I don't understand the blindsided attack and your aggenda?


----------



## alblancher (Jul 23, 2011)

This post and calculator are intended to help people that wish to cure bacon using a dry cured method and Cure 1.  I have no problem with people using premixed cures if that is what they want to use.  If I intended this post for premixed cures the first and only entry to the thread would be very simple

"Use manufacturers directions"

If I had intended this thread for people that use Tenderquick It would have been a single post

"I don't use Tenderquick, please refer to someone that does"

This post *"was intended*"  to compel replies from experienced members of the forum familiar with USDA  cure calculations and dry cure techniques.  This is the first step on the path to a Cure Math Wiki and a Bacon Cure Wiki.

A member asked me in a pm to describe the dry cure procedure I use.  To do that I wanted to complete the calculators for him.

I will copy the dry cure procedure I use  to this  thread for "peer review" before including in the Wiki.    

I hope the final Wikis are the result of constructive and civil conversation between members.


----------



## alblancher (Jul 23, 2011)

*FOR PEER REVIEW*

*  *

*  *

*  *

*BASIC DRY CURE PROCEDURE USING CURE 1*

First thing you want to do is make a cure mix using the amounts of cure 1 and salt described in the calculator for the lb weight of bellies you wish to cure.  Remember there are different amounts of cure required for rind on or rind off bacon because the rind does not absorb cure very well.  You will use less cure 1 in your mix if you leave the rind on the bacon

The calculators use weight to measure the cure and salt.  Combine the ingredients and mix well.  A large canning jar with tight fitting lid works well.  Shake the ingredients until the pink color of the Cure 1 is evenly distributed throughout the cure mix.

Rub about 1/3 of the mix evenly/predominantly on the meat side(s) of the bellies.  Wrap in plastic wrap and lay flat in a carboy tray or other plastic tray with the rind side down.  Wait 3 or 4 days to do the next rub with the 2nd third of the cure mix.  Don't dry the bacon at this point but if you lose a bit of moisture that isn't a problem, you will draw small amounts of moisture from the bellies.    Let the curring bacon sit another 3 to 4 days wrapped in saran wrap in the refrigerator.  After this second curing period add the balance of the cure mix.  You may also add any extra salt, sugar and spices at this stage.  3 days later rinse the bacon with fresh water and pat dry with a clean towel.

At this point you may want to do a taste test for salt by frying a small piece. If too salty, soak in fresh water for an hour and taste again.  You can repeat the process until the salt in the bacon is where you want it but this procedure seldom produces bacon most would consider to salty. 

If you want a sweet bacon rub again with sugar, honey or syrup and return to the refrigerator or If the additional sugar is not added proceed to the next step to smoke your bacon   I don’t rinse the bacon after the final spice, sugar coating.

Now you just need to determine when you have access to your slow smoker.  I have left the bacon in the refrigerator mellowing out for up to 5 days after my final rub, you can keep to the 3-day minimum if you wish but by now the bacon is fully cured and ready for the smoker

Make sure the bacon is dry by hanging in front of a fan or in the smoker with a low heat but no smoke.  There are Bacon Hangers commercially available or you can use stainless steel wire passed through the bacon and hung on wooden dowels.   You want to develop a pellicle sp? that will hold the smoke on the bacon  The bacon will be dry but tacky to the touch when properly dried.

This step is also up to you.  I have gone as little as 8 hours and as long as 36 hours in cold smoke.  I suggest you smoke the bacon until you get the color you like; I like a mahogany color (deep reddish brown).  Remember to keep your smoker below 110 degrees.  Fat starts to render out at these temps and your finished bacon will be greasy.  The cooler the better for cold smoke but your smoke chamber should remain above 40 degrees.

Store in the refrigerator for several weeks or vacuum pack and freeze.  I find that allowing the cured and smoked bacon to rest several days helps develop the flavors.

There are too many different combinations of spices and sugars to provide one final recipe here.  Salt,Sugar and Spices are not regulated by the USDA and the amounts you use are personal preference.   The basic cure mix and sugar treatment described is a good first step to learn how to dry cure bacon with Cure 1.


----------



## DanMcG (Jul 23, 2011)

Looking good Al


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 23, 2011)

Thanks Al

Cool spreadsheet!


----------



## eman (Jul 23, 2011)

alblancher said:


> *FOR PEER REVIEW*
> 
> *  *
> 
> ...


----------



## alblancher (Jul 23, 2011)

Good point Eman,  I will make the correction

Thanks


----------



## alblancher (Jul 23, 2011)

DanMcG made the point that I am using maximum allowable amounts of cure 1 in the calculators.  This should be mentioned somewhere.  He also uses a 1 step process that I agree is perfectly fine.  I don't think the amount of cure mix changes

I would like to include other techniques and recipes in the final Wiki if peer review agrees.


----------



## fpnmf (Jul 23, 2011)

Grown men are acting like children Al...makes this thread look not cool.

Craig


----------



## alblancher (Jul 23, 2011)

Craig

I hope we are past that now. 

Do you have a comment on the cure calculator or the procedure?

I would like your opinion on the accuracy and ease of understanding of the final bacon calculator and the  procedure

Thanks,

Al


----------



## alblancher (Jul 23, 2011)

BTW

This thread will be put to bed once we revew comments for the calculator and procedure


----------



## fpnmf (Jul 23, 2011)

alblancher said:


> Craig
> 
> I hope we are past that now.
> 
> ...


Well ..yeah Al I do have a comment..

As a GED totin Harley mechanic (well former now) ,my math skills are not real good. The TBI doesn't help there too.

I do have respect for what you are doing here..but it's way too much for me to use it.

>>>>>>DanMcG made the point that I am using maximum allowable amounts of cure 1 in the calculators.   

This brings up many variations that would be ok to use.. so if you are going to detail it,ya prolly got a little more to do.

I am gonna stick with the easy way..Pops gave us the recipe that his dad taught him and he made some way popular stuff for a long time.

It uses 1/4 the max allowable cure.

  Have a great day!!!

  Craig


----------



## solaryellow (Jul 23, 2011)

Looks good Al. I think what you have put together is a great starter for anyone who wants to make their own bacon and do it safely. There are going to be disagreements about methods and techniques and I think that is perfectly fine. I don't believe there is only one way to make bacon. I have tried a half dozen ways including Pops and they all for the most part worked out fine. The calculator as you passed it on to me about a year or so ago has so far made the best bacon according to my tastes and preferences. Like Dan, I also do a single application of the cure mix.

Great job!


----------



## daveomak (Jul 23, 2011)

Al, Morning..........

Finally someone is putting out a _safe and accepted _method of properly curing bacon using USDA accepted guidelines.

I have had concerns reading others "my recipes" for curing bacon that are not "food safety acceptable".

That is MY OPINION.

Keep up the good work. Dave


----------



## alblancher (Jul 23, 2011)

Craig,

USDA recommends curing at the maximum levels to account for the cure that does not enter the bacon.  They also set lower safe guidelines for the amount of cure,  I am sure Pops technique falls inside that range.  For the sake of brevity I am providing the highest safe levels knowing that no dry rub technique provides 100% absorption of the nitrites in the cure mix.

Thanks for the comments.

Dave and Solaryellow

Thanks for the comments and advice.  I hope you will comment on adding the other recipes to the final wiki?  Since you are the second person to offer a one step cure process it may be important to include it.

Want to really screw things up?   Wait until you see the calculators for brineing bacon!  USDA recommends going by before and after weights to determine if enough cure has been absorbed by the bacon.


----------



## DanMcG (Jul 23, 2011)

alblancher said:


> Want to really screw things up?   Wait until you see the calculators for brineing bacon!  USDA recommends going by before and after weights to determine if enough cure has been absorbed by the bacon.


Although I've never tried it with bacon, Ya might want to use an injected/brined recipe. It's much more accurate and predictable compared to a straight immersion cure. and the weight gain is there as soon as you pump it up.


----------



## alblancher (Jul 23, 2011)

yes it is the same calculator but as you mentioned earlier you need to use a cure accelerator when injecting but the math is the same.

Please post your single rub technique so I can include it in the wiki

Al


----------



## exhaustedspark (Jul 23, 2011)

Tnx Al

I would have to just buy a pkg of premix and go with that but i did save your Calc.

Thank you for taking the time to put it together.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jul 24, 2011)

Al,

This looks dang good. I do now know how many hours you have invested in this but I am sure its alot. This sure will be nice to have around for someone looking for ways to Cure.

Thanks for doing this.


----------



## alblancher (Jul 24, 2011)

The calculators are a very simple excel spreadsheat as you can see.  What takes time is checking to make sure the procedures are correct that is why I appreciate the comments of forum members.


----------

